# [SEMI-SOLVED] konfiguracja /etc/conf.d/net

## bartmarian

Witam,

chcę przydzielić do eth0:1 10.0.0.1/24 a dostaję tylko 192.168.0.1/24 dlaczego ?

```
config_eth0=(

        "192.168.0.1/24"

        "10.0.0.1/24"

)

```

chciałem mieć elegancko  :Wink:  teraz mam "z łapy"Last edited by bartmarian on Wed Sep 26, 2007 10:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bialy

Z tego co zrozumialem to chcesz z eth0 zrobic 2 podinterfejsy?

----------

## bartmarian

pierwszy fizyczny, drugi wirtualny, odpowiednio eth0 i eth0:1

----------

## Dagger

mam podobna konfiguracje, tylko ze 5 zewnetrznych IP na 1 karcie sieciowej. Odpowiednie adresy sa odpowiednio przekierowywane ro roznych serverow. Twoja konfiguracja wyglada "normalnie". Kiedys mialem raz taki przypadek, ze ifconfig -a pokazywal mi tylko eth0:0 natomiat nie widac bylo eth0:1. Ciekawa rzecza bylo to, ze obydwa adresy byly wizycznie podniesione i mozna bylo normalnie na nich dzialac. Uaktualnienie paczki z ifconfigiem rozwiazalo problem.

----------

## bartmarian

etc-update robię po każdym "emerge -xyz world", na innym komputerze też mi

nie chcialo zjeść takiego wpisu, zjadło:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.{2..4}/24" )
```

tyle tylko, że ja chcę mieć inne podsieci, więc to mnie nie urządza...

----------

## Dagger

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> etc-update robię po każdym "emerge -xyz world", na innym komputerze też mi
> 
> nie chcialo zjeść takiego wpisu, zjadło:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

czy probowales przy configu:

```

config_eth0=(

        "192.168.0.1/24"

        "10.0.0.1/24"

) 

```

czy obydwa adresy odpowiadaja na pingi? Rozumieim, ze ifconfig pokazuje Ci tylko eth0, ale sprobuj.

----------

## bartmarian

hehe, faktycznie odpowiada, route pokazuje oba adresy na eth0, cóż...

"it's not a bug, it's the future"

Dziękuję

PS pytanie do mod'a - solved ?  :Wink: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## manwe_

```
$ ifconfig -a 
```

----------

## bartmarian

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ ifconfig -a 
> ```
> ...

 

gdyby coś pokazało to bym nic nie pisał, jest tylko eth0 z jednym IP,

"route" pokazuje oraz (co sprawdziłem przed chwilą) "ip address show"

----------

## manwe_

SOA#1, u mnie -a pomaga i pokazuje eth0:1, a nie napisałeś że dodajesz ten parametr.

----------

## bartmarian

nota_bene "ifconfig" nie powinno robić łaski i pokazać gdyby eth0:1

istniał i był podniesiony a takiego u mnie nie ma, dla dociekliwych  :Wink:  :

```

ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:EA:65:91:79

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20f:eaff:fe65:9179/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:301721 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:219662 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:100424057 (95.7 Mb)  TX bytes:17548596 (16.7 Mb)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0xc000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:12843 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12843 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:381619 (372.6 Kb)  TX bytes:381619 (372.6 Kb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:85.bla.bla.bla  P-t-P:85.bla.bla.bla  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1488  Metric:1

          RX packets:112366 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:111661 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:61247266 (58.4 Mb)  TX bytes:6836082 (6.5 Mb)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

```

route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

85.bla.bla.bla  0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

10.0.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

192.168.0.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         85.bla.bla.bla  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

```

```

ip address show

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,10000> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: sit0: <NOARP> mtu 1480 qdisc noop

    link/sit 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0

3: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,10000> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:0f:ea:65:91:79 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.0.1/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global eth0

    inet 10.0.0.1/24 brd 10.0.0.255 scope global eth0

    inet6 fe80::20f:eaff:fe65:9179/64 scope link

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

4: ppp0: <POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST,NOARP,UP,10000> mtu 1488 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 3

    link/ppp

    inet 85.bla.bla.bla peer 85.bla.bla.bla/32 scope global ppp0

```

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Dagger

tak jak pisalem. Mialem podobny problem na jednym z serverow, ale po aktualizacji wszystko wyswietla poprawnie.

```

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:75:F5:CA:xx

          inet addr:217.154.180.xx  Bcast:217.154.180.xx  Mask:255.255.255.248

          inet6 addr: fe80::204:75ff:fef5:xxxx/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:106810194 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:103660251 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3559064919 (3394.1 Mb)  TX bytes:802714752 (765.5 Mb)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xc000 

eth1:1    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:75:F5:CA:xx  

          inet addr:217.154.180.xx  Bcast:217.154.180.xx  Mask:255.255.255.248

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5888650 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7399009 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:810351706 (772.8 Mb)  TX bytes:166111697 (158.4 Mb)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xc000 

eth1:2    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:75:F5:CA:xx  

          inet addr:217.154.180.xx  Bcast:217.154.180.xx  Mask:255.255.255.248

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5888650 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7399009 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:810351706 (772.8 Mb)  TX bytes:166111697 (158.4 Mb)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xc000 

```

----------

